# Sparrow kill



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Walking out with the HTS I got him and the cat had a snack.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice shot. The cat really scored.

I was talking to a fellow at a middle eastern deli a couple of weeks ago (I gave him slingshot a couple of years ago). He was telling me how small birds were eaten regularly when he was young. Starlings are apparently very good. I've always thought it would be fun spending a day hunting Starlings, English Sparrows and Pigeons and at the end of the day cook up whatever was in the bag.

Many years ago I used a shotgun to help a friend rid himself of a bunch of pigeons around a small dairy. What I remember most about that time was the Pigeon Pie I made using the breasts of 15 pigeons. Wonderful.

winnie


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Winnie said:


> Nice shot. The cat really scored.
> I was talking to a fellow at a middle eastern deli a couple of weeks ago (I gave him slingshot a couple of years ago). He was telling me how small birds were eaten regularly when he was young. Starlings are apparently very good. I've always thought it would be fun spending a day hunting Starlings, English Sparrows and Pigeons and at the end of the day cook up whatever was in the bag.
> Many years ago I used a shotgun to help a friend rid himself of a bunch of pigeons around a small dairy. What I remember most about that time was the Pigeon Pie I made using the breasts of 15 pigeons. Wonderful.
> winnie


I love pigeon pie and it's great, I want to try a starling and olive soup buy can only kill one at a time here in the city


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Winnie said:


> Nice shot. The cat really scored.
> 
> I was talking to a fellow at a middle eastern deli a couple of weeks ago (I gave him slingshot a couple of years ago). He was telling me how small birds were eaten regularly when he was young. Starlings are apparently very good. I've always thought it would be fun spending a day hunting Starlings, English Sparrows and Pigeons and at the end of the day cook up whatever was in the bag.
> 
> ...


An admirer of William Shakespeare decided it would be cool to bring to what would later be known as the USA, every species of bird mentioned by the bart in his plays. Hence, we are plagued with Starlings (who are not darlings) and the like.

What is really sad, however, is that there has been, due to urbanization mostly, an incredible decline of songbirds over the last several decades. For years, ecologists have looked to birds, their distribution and their numbers, as an indicator of the health of the earth, and they are dismayed.

Question to all: When was the last time you heard a songbird?

THWACK! is back.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot. The cat really scored.
> ...


Today, because I'm keeping the sparrows in check on this block


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

gabeb said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Winnie said:
> ...


I guess it's okay to kill an occasional Sparrow when one doesn't have the capacity to earn enough money to feed one's pussycat.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> gabeb said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


I hope this ain't about to get into sparrows being "songbirds" maybe in Europe and Africa where they are from, may I also mention they are carriers for West Nile virus and they show no symptoms being immune to it


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

https://www.cdc.gov/westnile/faq/deadbirds.html


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot. The cat really scored.
> ...


About 30 seconds ago, but we have light rain and it should get a bit noisy outside when the rain stops. I'm out in the country.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Since the statute of limitations has expired, I confess that Robin's breasts are very tasty, As a young terrorist (to birds) I used to take my Daisy BB gun into the cemetery behind our house and shoot Robins out of the big Cedar tree where they gathered during the Spring migration. I would clean them and my mother would fry the breasts for me. They were delicious and were not protected at the time. In the early 50s, I think the only protected small bird in Texas was the Mocking Bird.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Henry the Hermit said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Winnie said:
> ...


...and are "Panama hats" still made in Nicaragua (sic?)?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


No, they never were made in Nicaragua. They are made in Ecuador. They are called Panama Hats because Panama is where North Americans discovered them. There are genuine made in Panama hats, but they are mostly cruder than the Ecuadoran versions. This is what a real Panama Hat looks like.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Henry the Hermit said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Henry the Hermit said:
> ...


Aha! I sit corrected. Now my trivia bank of information has been refined, thanks to you :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

honorary pie said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/westnile/faq/deadbirds.html


If you had a cat, would you have no problem with feeding the cat a bird which may have died from Zika (or any other contagious disease)?


----------

